# Phuket Phi Phi Ferry Sinks in Raging Storm



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A TOURIST ferry boat that plies between Phuket and Phi Phi sank in a wild storm yesterday, the island's Marine Police Chief, Police General Anan Hungsaitong, said today.
> 
> He told Phuketwan that the Kacha Marine, a boat owned by a company of the same name, had carried 25 tourists to Phi Phi on Saturday.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-phi-phi-ferryboat-sinks-raging-storm-11324/


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update..

http://www.phuketgazette.net/archives/articles/2009/article7565.html


----------

